# التاج الملكي



## salah_design (19 أبريل 2010)

اساتذتي واخوتي
اضع بين ايديكم هذه الصور لكي تقدموا لي توجيهاتكم وتشاهدوا مراحل تقدمي بمعرفة الادوات هذا العمل كان اول محاولة لي بعد معرفتي بالاردت كام ولكن هناك صورة سوف تلاحظون ان مستوى العمل ارتقى قليلا 
انتظر توجيهاتكم
كل الحب والاحترام
اساتذتي مع التحية
اترككم مع الصور


مركز رفع الصور



مركز رفع الصور


مركز رفع الصور


مركز رفع الصور


مركز رفع الصور


مركز رفع الصور


----------



## ابو بحـر (19 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

عمل جيد و لكن ليس بجودة بقية الاعمال السابقة


----------



## salah_design (19 أبريل 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> عمل جيد و لكن ليس بجودة بقية الاعمال السابقة


ان شاء الله انا مازلت بحاول وكل يوم بحاول فيه وان شاء الله اصل لمرحلة ترضيك بس فعلا هو عمل صعب ويحتاج خبرة


----------



## MOHAMEDM17 (21 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العمر الطويل وترينا اكثر من عمل


----------



## salah_design (21 أبريل 2010)

mohamedm17 قال:


> الله يعطيك العمر الطويل وترينا اكثر من عمل


اشكر لك مرورك يا غالي
ولك بمثل ما دعوت لي


----------



## khaled farag (22 أبريل 2010)

من الناحية العملية هذا التصميم غير قابل للتنفيذ أين العمق الكلى يا رجل !!!!


----------



## salah_design (22 أبريل 2010)

khaled farag قال:


> من الناحية العملية هذا التصميم غير قابل للتنفيذ أين العمق الكلى يا رجل !!!!


استاذي اسعد الله اوقاتك
هذا العمل كان اول تصميم اطبق عليه الاوامر 
وانت لاحظت انني قمت باعمال افضل منه واستخدام الادوات بشكل افضل واعمال ممكن ان تنفذ ولكن سؤالي وهي المعلومة التي اريدها 
ما المقصود بالعمق الكلي 
وانا اعلم ان جواب هذا السؤال خطوه كبيرة في فهمي لامور كثيرة واشعر من كلامك ان كلمة العمق الكلي مفتاح لبناء التصميم 
استاذي العزيز كل التحية والتقدير


----------



## khaled farag (24 أبريل 2010)

salah_design قال:


> استاذي اسعد الله اوقاتك
> هذا العمل كان اول تصميم اطبق عليه الاوامر
> وانت لاحظت انني قمت باعمال افضل منه واستخدام الادوات بشكل افضل واعمال ممكن ان تنفذ ولكن سؤالي وهي المعلومة التي اريدها
> ما المقصود بالعمق الكلي
> ...


 
أبو الصلح
العمق الكلى للتشكيل بمعنى ....
لو إنت قلبت التصميم دة من male إلى female و حفرتة على أكريلك مثلاً حاتكتشف ان الثكنث أو THICKENS للتشكيل يكاد يكون منعدم يعنى لازم تعمل ستارت هايتس مناسب 
حاتلاحظ دة فى أخر صورة للتاج
تحياتى مع كل الود


----------



## salah_design (24 أبريل 2010)

khaled farag قال:


> أبو الصلح
> العمق الكلى للتشكيل بمعنى ....
> لو إنت قلبت التصميم دة من male إلى female و حفرتة على أكريلك مثلاً حاتكتشف ان الثكنث أو thickens للتشكيل يكاد يكون منعدم يعنى لازم تعمل ستارت هايتس مناسب
> حاتلاحظ دة فى أخر صورة للتاج
> تحياتى مع كل الود


استاذي العزيز 
اسعد الله اوقاتك
انا لا اعرف كيف اشكرك على فيض المعلومات التي تمدني فيها واسال الله ان يجزيك خيرا عني ووقوفك معي
انا تقريبا فهمت ما تقصد بكلامك والذي فهمته ان الارتفاعات التي عملتها كبيرة او تقريبا غير مناسبة للعمل
ويجب ان يكون هناك ارتفاع ولو بسيط ما بين القاعدة او الماده التي يتم عليها العمل وبداية البناء او التشكليل
فاذا كان فهمي صحيح فسوف اعيد العمل واضعه في مشاركه وان شاء الله اكون فهمت وتعلمت ونفذت 
فالفهم والتعلم والتنفيذ هو الذي يخرج العمل بشكل صحيح
تحياتي لك استاذي 
فاذا كان فهمي غلط ارجو التوضيح
استاذي العزيز مع التحية


----------



## khaled farag (24 أبريل 2010)

الارتفاعات إللى انت عملتها مناسبة لكن فاضل ارتفاع للشكل كلة علشان يكون فية سمك 
أقصد سُمك مش سمك بحرى هههههههه


----------



## salah_design (24 أبريل 2010)

khaled farag قال:


> الارتفاعات إللى انت عملتها مناسبة لكن فاضل ارتفاع للشكل كلة علشان يكون فية سمك
> أقصد سُمك مش سمك بحرى هههههههه


يا ريت جلسه هيك على سمك مشوي على النيل نجتمع والعزومة على حسابي ورح يكون معي لاب توب عشان اخذ درس على الهواء مباشرة


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي صلاح هناك فرق بين الصورة الأصلية للتاج و البناء يلي انت بانييه انتبه الى الفرق بعدة اشياء 
عندما تريد ان تبني صورة اولا تمعنها لفترة طويلة و احفظ تفاصيلها بدقة


----------



## salah_design (24 أبريل 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> اخي صلاح هناك فرق بين الصورة الأصلية للتاج و البناء يلي انت بانييه انتبه الى الفرق بعدة اشياء
> عندما تريد ان تبني صورة اولا تمعنها لفترة طويلة و احفظ تفاصيلها بدقة


اشكر لك هذه المعلومة وسوف افعل استاذي على الاخذ برأيك 
وانا الان متفرغ لبناء الشكل وان شاء الله تكون اخطاؤه قليلة اسالك الدعاء لي وخاصه ان كثير من الاوامر بدأت افهمها جيدا بعد فيض المعلومات التي جدت بها علي انت واخي الاستاذ خالد
حفظكم الله واسال الله ان يجمعنا على ارض الواقع حتى نترجم هذه الاخوه بالمحبة والاحترام


----------

